# Lion Brewery Cincinnati



## crkgrl (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever found one of these?  Have any additional info?  I did find the Lion BRrwery operated briefly in Cincinnati.  My brother found this over the hill at his house near the river.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 17, 2006)

The 1999 Ohio bottle club book lists this one at $8-10. It's probably worth more considering this book is 7 years old. It doesn't have a picture of a lion on it does it? The book lists one of those at $90-100. [&:]


----------



## crkgrl (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bryan,
 I will have to check out the Ohio Bottle Club book.  Is that something that is easy to obtain?  Not sure about the Lion, but I dont think there is one on it.  I found a poster of the Lion Brewery on ebay so forwarded that to my brother.  Looks like it was in the Mill Valley area.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 18, 2006)

No problem I'm glad to help out when I can. As for the Ohio bottle book I know they have some left on only milk bottles that was published last year. But the one I have was made in 1999 and it included milks, sodas, beers, whiskeys, perfumes, bitters, etc. I'm not sure if they have any left. I do know they are trying to get together an updated one. So it might be worth it to just wait on that one. But here is the website for the Ohio bottle club. Try contacting them. 

 http://www.ohiobottles.freehomepage.com/


----------



## crkgrl (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Bryan,
 I checked out the Ohio bottle club and saved to my favorites.


----------

